

Episode 1 of "Connections": A Series that Follows the History of Science and Technology - 3dFlatLander
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcSxL8GUn-g

======
3dFlatLander
The user who uploaded the Connections series has also uploaded other TV shows
James Burke worked on. You can find all the episodes here
[http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=JamesBurkeWeb&view=p...](http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=JamesBurkeWeb&view=playlists)

Also, there is a fascinating episode of the show that deals with the history
of computers (punchcards as a way of holding information) which is available
here <http://www.youtube.com/view_play_list?p=0C43386079D8B683>

I hope you all find it as interesting as I did.

------
xsmasher
"The Day the Universe Changed" is equally brilliant - a guided tour through
the history of science and western civilization.

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RCL5SQ?ie=UTF8&tag=...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RCL5SQ?ie=UTF8&tag=smasher02-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B001RCL5SQ)

